# It's official



## Bill Hosler (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not new to the site but I thought this would be the place to post this:

It's finally official.  Last night I voted in as a plural member of Lebanon lodge #837.  I am officially a Texas Mason!:14:


----------



## Roy Vance (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to Texas (officially)!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 6, 2013)

Well congratulations & welcome to Texas!!


----------



## migscan14 (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to Texas!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## masonic1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard brother hope you like the Texas connection lol!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## thoth_trismegistus (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey brother here I am haha

Sent from my LG-LW770 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## JTM (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations.

TU


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

So what's the difference between plural, dual and affiliate membership?  All the time I've been a mason I never asked and have stayed at the same lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 1, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> So what's the difference between plural, dual and affiliate membership?  All the time I've been a mason I never asked and have stayed at the same lodge.


dual by definition (not masonic definition) is 2. Dual wielding pistols, axes, etc ...

Plural by definition is multiple...More than 1.

Some jurisdictions may only allow 1 lodge at a time.

Some might only allow two. The term "should" be dual but I bet there are GL's that use plural here.

Some allow as many as your bank account can handle. These are plural memberships.

Again, I am surmising from the common definitions of the words. I would check with the way your state uses them and how they define them masonically.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 1, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> So what's the difference between plural, dual and affiliate membership?  All the time I've been a mason I never asked and have stayed at the same lodge.



The exact definitions may vary jurisdiction to jurisdiction.

Dual - Member of lodges in more than one jurisdiction.  I'm California and Illinois, will petition in Texas in about a month

Multiple - Member of more than one lodges in the same jurisdiction.  In Illinois my lodges are Barrington 522 and Lombard 1098.

Affiliate - The process of joining a lodge that is not your mother lodge.  Could be dual or multiple.  Could include a demit from your previous lodge and thus a transfer.

Affiliate membership - At least one jurisdiction I know of comes from a tradition of only allowing a Mason to be a member of one lodge but they want to welcome Masons who don't want to demit from their mother lodge so they have "affiliate membership" that has some limitations.  It's almost but not all of the way to dual or multiple membership.  The brothers at my nearest MWPHAGLofTX suggested I become an affiliate member but the recognition agreement offered by California does not allow me to affiliate.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 2, 2013)

Some GLs allow you to only be a member of one lodge, some allow you to  affiliate to other lodges within that GL. Some (and I believe Texas just  opened this up) allow you to affiliate with a lodge in another GL.
I'm  a New Mexico Freemason who is waiting on a vote from the UGLE to  affiliate with one of their lodges, and as I'm living in California now,  may well join a lodge here, too. (Hear my wallet scream...)

Congrats, Brother Bill, on making it official.


----------



## DJGurkins (Aug 5, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome to Texas.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Aug 28, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Some GLs allow you to only be a member of one lodge, some allow you to  affiliate to other lodges within that GL. Some (and I believe Texas just  opened this up) allow you to affiliate with a lodge in another GL.
> I'm  a New Mexico Freemason who is waiting on a vote from the UGLE to  affiliate with one of their lodges, and as I'm living in California now,  may well join a lodge here, too. (Hear my wallet scream...)
> 
> Congrats, Brother Bill, on making it official.



When I was in England I had thought about affiliating with a lodge there.  I wish I would have but I was a fairly new Mason at the time and had already joined too many things by that time lol. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

Lodge 9659 is still accessible to you, Bill.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Aug 28, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Lodge 9659 is still accessible to you, Bill.



Is that the number for Internet lodge?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Aug 28, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Yep.



I might have to look into that 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

More info here...


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 28, 2013)

You know that means that if you use Tennessee rubs or BBQ sauces you now get a rash dontcha?  And cooking with some gawdawful wood like hickory or pine or whatever it is those yankees or quasi yankees use?

Boils, Brother.  Boils.  

It is either mesquite or nothing!! :30:

So hows that Internet lodge work?  You are a member of the UGLE then?  What happens if after you join, you demit from GLoTX?  Still a UGLE member?  

Not that I would ever do such a thing, but just curious.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 29, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Some (and I believe Texas just  opened this up) allow you to affiliate with a lodge in another GL.



The form I used this month when I petitioned for dual membership in a Texas lodge had a date field that started with 19______.  At the practice on Tue the Sec handed me a new form to replace it.  No hurry as the Certificate of Good Standing wends its way through GL offices.

Use of the word "just" there suggests you've been around the track a few times.  ;^)


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2013)

Michael Hatley said:


> So hows that Internet lodge work?  You are a member of the UGLE then?  What happens if after you join, you demit from GLoTX?  Still a UGLE member?


Sorry for the delay, Brother Michael...

Petitioning for membership in IL 9659 is like Petitioning for Plural Membership in any other Lodge in any other Jurisdiction. You must be a Master Mason in good standing. You must be a member of a Constituent Lodge of a Recognised Grand Lodge. Your Grand Lodge must allow Plural Membership outside of its Jurisdiction. Your Petition must be accepted to be voted on, and the vote must be positive. You are then a member of the Lodge, and of the United Grand Lodge of England.
And yes, you could separate yourself from your Mother Jurisdiction, but unless you are moving to the UK (and even if you were), why would you want to?


----------

